# Importance of tricep muscle



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in a rather long layoff due to shoulder problems that resulted in surgery. Since then I've found I've lost some muscle mass including the tricep in my bow arm.

Just how important is the role of the tricep in shot execution?

Help will be appreciated.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

When I came off my surgery in december and was released by the doctor I found that my arms were strong enough to actually shoot but it took a long time for them to be able to actually stabilize me like normal. I did get tired much quicker but even when i was fresh at the beginning of the shooting session I could tell that I just felt weaker than normal and shaky in the tricep and wobbly and yeah it sucked. It took a good month and a half to get back to shooter shape and then another month and a half for my normal feel to return and then another 3 weeks for me to train with that normal feel and finally get back to almost normal.

I did drop down to 50 lbs for my return and then once I bumped back to 60 it was a shock to my system and took a while to get used to the higher poundage but within a couple weeks it became normal.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I also shot one arrow per trip to the target for a good couple weeks and then i shot vegas targets only for a long time so that I only had to do three shots.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

To answer your question, the triceps of the bow arm are very important as they function to keep the bow pushed toward the target during drawing the bow and while executing the shot and act as a general stabilizer for the elbow and arm once the shooter reaches anchor. 

Shooting a low poundage bow is the best exercise for these muscles and the small stabilizing muscles of the shoulder as well as performing biceps curls, triceps presses, and triceps extensions/reverse rowing with low hand weights or stretch bands.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Chuck, off From February through August I lost strength all over. Yeah, gained some back in therapy, but dang...I still don't feel like before the accident. 

Well, by the diagrams and stuff, the three headed triceps straightens the bow arm. You can feel this with your off hand. Off hand placed just right you can feel the division in upper back of the arm (long head/lateral head thing).

The triceps brachii is a major muscle of the upper arm in the human body. The triceps run along the humerus (the main bone of the upper arm) between the shoulder and the elbow. Along with the biceps, it enables extension and retraction of the forearm. When the triceps are contracted, the forearm extends and the elbow straightens; if the triceps are relaxed and the biceps flexed, the forearm retracts and the elbow bends. *The triceps also serve to stabilize the shoulder joint at the top of the humerus*. The shoulder has the greatest range of motion of any joint in the body, possessing the ability to turn and rotate in many directions. *However, this movability means that the shoulder is a relatively unstable joint, and the triceps plays an important role in stabilizing it*. *The distal portions of the triceps are also involved in retracting the capsule of the elbow joint when the forearm extends, thereby allowing the elbow joint to be straightened successfully*. The muscle is supplied with oxygen and nutrients by branches of the deep brachial artery. It is also innervated by four branches of the radial nerve. Both the artery and the nerve continue into the lower forearm beyond the triceps


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...leRorWvgbviN9S1Fw&sig2=R9S8jHYwOOE6Wc8H5B5Clw


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Careful, the exercises shown in images 1, 2, and 4 above should not be done if there is any damage to the rotator cuff without first being medically cleared. 

You guys are going to make me put on my RN cap again....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw them there exercises....I think pushing myself up out of my soft Easy Boy recliner would suffice 

That curling...try that with a ruptured bicep....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to all who took the time to reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Masters in kinesiology an exercise science here.
My advice is stay away from shooting until you have balance in your tricep/ bicep muscles. Work hard in developing strength again with your Physical Therapist. Without balance you are begging for injury, and worse creating bad form through compensation. The bicep/ tricep work in unison to create " status", for the shoulder.
Pay the money, and go to PT, at least to get direction on what you can do at home. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

oldpro888 said:


> Masters in kinesiology an exercise science here.
> My advice is stay away from shooting until you have balance in your tricep/ bicep muscles. Work hard in developing strength again with your Physical Therapist. Without balance you are begging for injury, and worse creating bad form through compensation. The bicep/ tricep work in unison to create " status", for the shoulder.
> Pay the money, and go to PT, at least to get direction on what you can do at home.
> 
> ...


Thanks. My PT and I are becoming joined at the hip I've spent so much time there.


----------

